# Partagas Serie D No. 5



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone else excited about these 2008 LEs? Size is right between a Petit Robusto and Robusto, and they're a lot cheaper than most LEs. Thoughts?


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Anyone else excited about these 2008 LEs? Size is right between a Petit Robusto and Robusto, and they're a lot cheaper than most LEs. Thoughts?


Yes, but not as much as the monte sublimes... AHHH MUST BUY


----------



## MercerCigarsGirl (May 14, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Anyone else excited about these 2008 LEs? Size is right between a Petit Robusto and Robusto, and they're a lot cheaper than most LEs. Thoughts?


here's a photo

xoxoxo
angie


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Anyone else excited about these 2008 LEs? Size is right between a Petit Robusto and Robusto, and they're a lot cheaper than most LEs. Thoughts?


Not really excited ... it's just not a size that does a whole lot for me. I'd much prefer something lonsdale or lancero-ish -- something 43RG or thinner, anywhere between corona and lancero length. Now *that* would be an EL I could really dig. 

In terms of this year, the Cuaba Piramides are more exciting to me; but not at $21 a pop (that's the only price I've noticed so far).


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

what size are they exactly?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

4 1/3 by 50 ring 

yeah, I don't know about that size, 50 ring is about my max, I don't really like fat stubby cigars


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Cuban Nubs!


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

MercerCigarsGirl said:


> here's a photo
> 
> xoxoxo
> angie


 Nice :dr


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Anyone else excited about these 2008 LEs? Size is right between a Petit Robusto and Robusto, and they're a lot cheaper than most LEs. Thoughts?


what's your definition of "alot cheaper"? out of the two venders i have seen with these, one has them at $300 and the other at over $700. $300 for a petite robusto is NOT cheap at all. it's rape.

bruce


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

The prices I have seen for the 08 LE's are beyond ridiculous! Monte Sublimes at $450 for 10??? Cuabas for $21ea? I aint playing in that game.:BS


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Costa said:


> Cuban Nubs!


uh ... yeah, basically. :chk



broozer said:


> what's your definition of "alot cheaper"? out of the two venders i have seen with these, one has them at $300 and the other at over $700. $300 for a petite robusto is NOT cheap at all. it's rape.
> 
> bruce


tell us how you *really* feel :cb


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Costa said:


> Cuban Nubs!


I was thinking the exact same thing!!!:r


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Seems kind of pricey to my wallet as well. Then again maybe I am just a cheap bastard...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

chenvt said:


> Yes, but not as much as the monte sublimes... AHHH MUST BUY


YES!!!! :tu

Those and the Punch Diademas I'm very much looking forward to


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

broozer said:


> what's your definition of "alot cheaper"? out of the two venders i have seen with these, one has them at $300 and the other at over $700. $300 for a petite robusto is NOT cheap at all. it's rape.
> 
> bruce


I'll requote:


mikeyj23 said:


> Size is right between a Petit Robusto and Robusto, and they're a lot cheaper *than most LEs.*


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

I really enjoy that size smoke... I can't wait to get a box for myself.

Nice pic Angie.

Pip


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

broozer said:


> what's your definition of "alot cheaper"? out of the two venders i have seen with these, one has them at $300 and the other at over $700. $300 for a petite robusto is NOT cheap at all. it's rape.
> 
> bruce


Dead on...Price should be may'be $50 more than other petite robustos.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

cvm4 said:


> Dead on...Price should be may'be $50 more than other petite robustos.


exactly. yes, i realize these are cheaper than MOST el's, but they should be at 4 1/2" long. just so you all know, PSD4 production has been cut back right now just to make these PSD5's. now that ain't right.

bruce


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

broozer said:


> just so you all know, PSD4 production has been cut back right now just to make these PSD5's. now that ain't right.
> 
> bruce


Probably the reason for the new 10 ct box of PSD4's.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the size either, but if someone reports that the flavor is there, well..............:ss Somebody needs to 'take on for the team' and post a review ROTT. :r


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm trying to stop getting excited about ELs and REs. I was shocked to find out that a very large percentage of my current collection is REs and LEs and I am trying to move towards a model of buying much more regular production.

After I get 2-3 more boxes of Hoyo Regalos and a couple of boxes of Monte Sublimes that is.......


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

MercerCigarsGirl said:


> here's a photo
> 
> xoxoxo
> angie


they look good!!
thanks for sharing angie. tell drew i send my best.:tu


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Are EL's made and sold throughtout the year? Or is just one 'batch' made, sent out once and that's all there is?


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I had one of these the other day. I liked it a lot, particularly for such a young cigar (May '08).


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am finding them intriguing and would like to sample one. I love some extra aging for the Partagas line.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

landhoney said:


> Are EL's made and sold throughtout the year? Or is just one 'batch' made, sent out once and that's all there is?


They can be scarce or or abundant. The Cohiba Sublimes were made well into 2005. But, other EL's aren't. I have no clue who or what determines to continue making them.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

They will likely be turned into regular production sooner or later. Not worth the money imho.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the Montecristo Sublimes; however, I'd like to hear more about the regular production Partagas Salomones.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

chrisguinther said:


> I'm looking forward to the Montecristo Sublimes; however, I'd like to hear more about the regular production Partagas Salomones.


Apparently the Salomones will be later this year. I've been hearing lots of bad reports about the quality of the Sublimes (and Partys, for that matter). It sounds like this year's ELs should be ignored. I, for one, will spend my money on other things.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Partagas Serie D No. 4 and if you want to make a 5 cut it a tad!:chk


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

cigarlvr said:


> Partagas Serie D No. 4 and if you want to make a 5 cut it a tad!:chk


That's what I was thinking. These look nice but for the price I will stick to something else. Too many good cigars can be had for much less. They may not be as unique but they are just as good.:2


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll probably wind up picking these up when they can be had for a little less money. I have the PSD1s and PSD3s, gotta keep the tradition going. I need to get a box of the PSD2s before they are extinct. It's just hard to drop $400 on 1 box..


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

just returned from my local b+m and picked up a single D No. 5. Probably going to smoke it this or next weekend...


----------

